# ANZAC Day 2008



## pardus (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope all my ANZAC brothers are having a great ANZAC day.

Enjoy the commemorations and chat with some old vets, have a few beers for me, I'll do the same tomorrow for you.

ANZAC day is one time I really do wish I was back home, I miss it a lot...


----------



## car (Apr 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I hope all my ANZAC brothers are having a great ANZAC day.
> 
> Enjoy the commemorations and chat with some old vets, have a few beers for me, I'll do the same tomorrow for you.
> 
> ANZAC day is one time I really do wish I was back home, I miss it a lot...



Enjoy your day, mates!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2008)

car said:


> Enjoy your day, mates!



X2  Enjoy your beers Pardus, I'm sure they will have some for you.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> X2  Enjoy your beers Pardus, I'm sure they will have some for you.



X 3!

LL


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 24, 2008)

*Point of Inquiry, kind sir...*



pardus762 said:


> I hope all my ANZAC brothers are having a great ANZAC day.
> 
> Enjoy the commemorations and chat with some old vets, have a few beers for me, I'll do the same tomorrow for you.
> 
> ANZAC day is one time I really do wish I was back home, I miss it a lot...



Pardus:  serious question, for cultural clarity...

Is "Waltzing Matilda" a song that is specifically Australian, specificially EnZed, or does it transcend across the ANZAC claimancy?


Thanks.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 24, 2008)

Enjoy...have one or three for me to help commemorate the day.


----------



## pardus (Apr 24, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Pardus:  serious question, for cultural clarity...
> 
> Is "Waltzing Matilda" a song that is specifically Australian, specificially EnZed, or does it transcend across the ANZAC claimancy?
> 
> ...



That is strictly an Aussie song though it is well known in NZ.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> That is strictly an Aussie song though it is well known in NZ.



Got it.  Thanks.

You may now all resume your ANZAC Day-focused "huzzahs" and what not.

Cheers!


----------



## QC (Apr 24, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> Pardus:  serious question, for cultural clarity...
> 
> Is "Waltzing Matilda" a song that is specifically Australian, specificially EnZed, or does it transcend across the ANZAC claimancy?
> 
> ...



It's an Aussie thang. At one staged mooted as the national anthem. :uhh: But really just a folk song about a guy who steals a sheep.But I'm sure the swagman was just helping it over the fence, honest!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 24, 2008)

LEST WE FORGET. 





I always thought Waltzing Matilda was about a guy boiling water. Zzzz shit boring song if you ask me.


----------



## pardus (Apr 24, 2008)

Im eating Aussie lamb drenched in mint sauce, watching 'Gallipoli' and drinking a good American IPA.

:)


----------



## car (Apr 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> a good American IPA:)



Do tell.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a great way to remember your brothers.


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Im eating Aussie lamb drenched in mint sauce, watching 'Gallipoli' and drinking a good American IPA.
> 
> :)



Check carefully for a scene in a dugout. There is an ENO's bottle used as a prop. Peter Weir went to the G some years ago, before the Dawn Service really took off. He found the ENO bottle on his trip, half buried.


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> LEST WE FORGET.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Wherever you are today bro, enjoy.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 25, 2008)

A peaceful ANZAC day everybody.


----------



## digrar (Apr 25, 2008)

Had to work today, but still got to the Dawn Service. Better than nothing.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
        Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn
        At the going down of the sun and in the morning
        We will remember them.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 25, 2008)

Happy ANZAC day Troops


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2008)

I love it so so many civis, mainly young people make the pilgrimage to ANZAC cove in Turkey each year for this sacred day, makes me proud.
I was there in 2001, the ceremony now is significantly bigger and more organised (TV screens etc...) than when I was there and it was very crowed then.
My goal is to return after ANZAC day and camp there for a few nights, in or beside ANZAC trenches.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feKy9pth7hg&feature=related"]YouTube - Last Post, Gallipoli 2007[/ame]


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2008)

A personal favourite...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY_ezjs0vkI"]YouTube - Anzac Day Tribute - Amazing Grace & The Last Post[/ame]

This is mainly British but so were we back then, and ANZAC day isn't complete without Abide With Me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njK5K_Vk5ys&feature=related"]YouTube - Lest We Forget / Abide with me[/ame]


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2008)

Those heroes that shed their blood and lost their lives... You are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace. There is no difference between the Johnnies and the Mehmets to us where they lie side by side now here in this country of ours... you, the mothers, who sent their sons from faraway countries wipe away your tears; your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace. After having lost their lives on this land. They have become our sons as well.

 Kamal Ataturk, commander of the 19th Division at Gallipoli in 1915.


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2008)

That really is a very moving and wonderful tribute from Ataturk, a great leader.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 26, 2008)

> That really is a very moving and wonderful tribute from Ataturk, a great leader.


X2. Last week the Military Channel ran the episode of the BBC series on WWI that deals with the war in the Middle East. It provided a very moving account of Gallipoli. When I was young my education on the First World War centered on the events in Europe and US participation there. There was a whole other side of the war that I have only come to know and understand as an adult....


----------



## digrar (Apr 27, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I love it so so many civis, mainly young people make the pilgrimage to ANZAC cove in Turkey each year for this sacred day, makes me proud.
> I was there in 2001, the ceremony now is significantly bigger and more organised (TV screens etc...) than when I was there and it was very crowed then.
> My goal is to return after ANZAC day and camp there for a few nights, in or beside ANZAC trenches.




I haven't been to Gallipoli yet, I have been to Long Tan though, walking old battle grounds is an amazing experience, I'd love to look up at the Sphinx from ANZAC and look over the Nek and Lone Pine.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2008)

digrar said:


> I haven't been to Gallipoli yet, I have been to Long Tan though, walking old battle grounds is an amazing experience, I'd love to look up at the Sphinx from ANZAC and look over the Nek and Lone Pine.



WOW, you've been to Long Tan! Was that as a rep from the ADF?
Phoc Toy is high on my list of places to visit.

Gallipoli is incredible, I walked from the landing beach and went straight up the cliffs the ANZACs had to on th 25th then turned and looked down on the beach, I'm amazed anyone made it up alive, it's the perfect killing ground.

Here are a couple of pics of the landing beach from the top of the bluff.


----------



## digrar (Apr 28, 2008)

A few mates and I went to Long Tan for the 40th Anniversary of the battle. It's still rubber plantation, flat as a shit carters hat, it's just unbelievable that over 80% of the Company managed to get out alive.

Nui Dat front gate.








Long Tan Cross.








Long Tan Rubber.

[ame="http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o121/digrar/?action=view&current=167.flv"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]


----------



## digrar (Apr 25, 2011)

ANZAC day 2011.

Lest we forget.


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2011)

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2011)

I accidentally found the Attaturk memorial the other day. Very nice up there. He was a gracious man and leader.

Lest we forget.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2011)

I just realised how that post might sound, naturally that was a general LWF and not just dedicated to Attaturk.

BTW this is the memorial.

Good info and photos here:

http://rnzaf.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=army&action=display&thread=10231


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> *Point of Inquiry, kind sir...*
> 
> Pardus: serious question, for cultural clarity...
> 
> ...


It was written by Banjo Paterson in 1895. It has a widely-known connection to the infamous "Man From the Snowy River." Both of which are historically Australian, but well known throughout New Zealand as well.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

car said:


> Do tell.



Can't believe I missed this before...

I'm sure it was an Arrogant Bastard Ale mate, that's my 'go to' IPA.

Miss Ya Brother.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

Lilarty said:


> It was written by Banjo Paterson in 1895. It has a widely-known connection to the infamous "Man From the Snowy River." Both of which are historically Australian, but well known throughout New Zealand as well.



It's not that well known here. I've heard of it but never heard it. I think that'll be most Kiwis' take on it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 19, 2011)

Dude there was a TV series about it, remember people with bad accents, a horse, a small hill that the Aussies claim as a mountain.


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It's not that well known here. I've heard of it but never heard it. I think that'll be most Kiwis' take on it.



Seriously?
WTF is happening to the worldly knowledge Kiwis 'used' to have?
Shit we used to sing Waltzing Matilda at school.

(We were forced to do that as part of the Kiwi invasion plans of OZ back in the 80's and 90's.
A successful operation that almost overwhelmed the Aussie dole system.)



Mac_NZ said:


> Dude there was a TV series about it, remember people with bad accents, a horse, a small hill that the Aussies claim as a mountain.



Ah so Spit's a dumbfuck...

My bad! I forgot he was a pig islander.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Dude there was a TV series about it, remember people with bad accents, a horse, a small hill that the Aussies claim as a mountain.



I remember it vaguely...that was the early/mid 90s IIRC. I was pretty young then, we were all about the cricket, not watching TV. Actually that's an interesting thing, growing up in a small semi-rural town and the city. I've done both and while I think I was more active as a kid in the town, I think I would have gotten into trouble as a teenager with nothing to do.



pardus said:


> Seriously?
> WTF is happening to the worldly knowledge Kiwis 'used' to have?
> Shit we used to sing Waltzing Matilda at school.
> 
> ...



Hey, I did my sentence in the South Island, 4 years, out for good behaviour!

I wouldn't say knowing The Man From Snowy River to be worldly knowledge though...


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2011)

I was thinking more the song, the TV thing is a more age specific deal for sure.

I grew up in a rural area, we did in a bit of trouble but it was pretty harmless shit for the most part.


----------



## digrar (May 20, 2011)

The bloke in the Man From Snowy River TV show was the main character in the ANZACs mini series. ANZACs was a lot better viewing.


----------

